# What plane to buy or use?



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

I haven't had the need until now to plane or flatten a large surface. The only plane I have is a #4 Stanley smoothing bench plane. I'm going to build a new yellow pine work bench and know I'll need to do some work on the top unless I'm better than I think I am. The top will be put together in sections of about 10 inches each and run through my bench planer, then all glued together. I want to buy a plane that's large enough to flatten the top, but don't want to spend lots of money. Maybe find a used one. Whether I need it this go around or not I need one. Hopefully I'll just have to work a little on the joints where I glue up the panels the way I'm doing it.
Gerald


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.timetestedtools.net

Maybe the #6 will work for you, fair enough price.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

An old stanley #5 or #6 would work well. Probably a #6 would be better for a larger surface. A #7 is better for larger items, but more expensive.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

A longer plane can make it a lot easier, but you can learn how to make your #4 work if you really want to. It's mostly about how sharp it is and the technique according to Paul Sellers. Here's his series on making a workbench.




I've never tried using a #4 for everything the way he says you can since I started with a #5. He also doesn't say that's the way you have to do it, just that going out and buying another tool isn't the only way to do it.


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

The width will be about 34 in. Lenth about 70ln. I looked at the plane I have and it is a no.4 sweetheart. I paid 120.00 for it and used it a couple times. That's why I don't want to spend a lot of money. I don't use them much.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I think the #4 can do what you want. It needs to be very sharp, then Bob's Your Uncle. Bench doesn't have to be perfectly flat anyway, but, that said, if you have winding sticks the #4 can get you there with some patience and attention to detail.

Put it this way: You build and flatten a bench with one plane, and you'll know that tool very well at the end of it all.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm sure you'll find you only need to work on the joints a little. That's how I built mine, and what will help when you put the larger pieces together is some kind of mechanical alignment aid. I used biscuits, but dowels, loose tenons or something like that helps keep the pieces from sliding around as you tighten the clamps. You could probably use cauls across the surface to do the same thing, but I'm sure the bench will turn out closer than you envision.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

They way you're building it should be fairly flat to begin with so I agree with what Smitty said.

Winding sticks + straight edge + patience.

If you're not really a hand plane guy then you might consider a flattening sled and a router.
I flattened my bench that way even though I had the planes. Just didn't have the time plus the bench is 3×8.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

A #4 can work. Each successive # (5,6,7,8) would be better for your application. 7's are more plentiful than 8's and would be my pick. Check with Don at Timetestedtools. Flattening glue ups is how I got started with hand planes, then I discovered what people meant regarding a planed finish vs a sanded finish. Planes have almost completely replaced sandpaper for me. Sharpening is the biggest thing. Clamping cauls help with alignment.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes, it can be done with the 4 you already have, but it would take some experience which it appears you don't have. I mean no offense, I'm just trying to give you some advice. I think you would be way better off getting yourself a good 7 or 8. Either one can be had for $100 and be ready to work when you get it.


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

I saw this plane and was wondering if it would work to smooth my table top. It came out pretty flat except for one glue join and it's not really bad. I could probably just sand the top but as you know, it's always better to buy a new tool. I was looking at this because I already have a no. 4 sweetheart. I think this one is 15 in long from what I saw. Thanks in advance.
Gerald


----------

